# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Chart y-axis doesn't always start at 0

## lpool61

Hi all - I have a dynamic bar chart, where the y-axis can sometimes have negative values. My issue is that sometimes, where the values are all positive, Excel doesn't start the chart at 0 - I've attached examples of al 3 situationsPositive Chart (error).JPG Negative Chart (OK).JPG Positive Chart (OK).JPG

Is someone able to help please? I can't just set the y-axis to 0 in the axis options, because that prevents negative values from showing.


Many thanks in advance

----------


## Andy Pope

The is just how the built in algorithm for automatic scale works.
https://peltiertech.com/how-excel-ca...t-axis-limits/

You could try adding a dummy series with a value suitable to fool the auto scale algorithm

----------


## lpool61

Thanks Andy, that was really helpful, and it shows how annoying Excel can be  :Smilie:  I think in this case VBA to modify the min y-value is the answer

----------

